# Short Hair Cut for the Summer



## jravner (Jun 7, 2012)

Our Havanese, Lily is now 2 years old. We have her groomed about ever 4-5 weeks and keep her hair long. We live in Tucson, Arizona and Lily just does not like the hot summers. We are thinking of giving her a short cut, but our groomer says that the best she can do is cut her hair about an inch, and then trim around her as usual. She says that if she shaves her, her hair will look uneven. 

Any suggestions? Is it safe to shave her? I don't think she will look like a Havanese if we do that. I want her to be comfortable in the heat, though.

She also said she could thin out the hair - not sure how she does that. I remember when I was a young girl, the hair dressers has some sort of scissors that thinned out my thick hair - does anyone know if that OK to do with this breed? 

Thanks.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I truly think that the havanese do not have to be cut short in the summer. Their coat is fine in the heat...they come from Cuba after all. Whimsy will lay in the sun for a bit and then go to the shade or in the house. It doesn't really seem to bother her to be in full coat during the heat of the summer. Just my preference tho. Lots of people cut their havs down in the summer and they do just fine also. Dogs that don't like the heat would rather be in the air conditioning no matter if their hair is long or short. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Shaving is a really bad idea in a hot climate. The dog can end up getting sun burned very easily. I also guarantee that she STILL won't like the really hot weather. A 1" cut is pretty darned short. I'm not sure why you'd want to go shorter than that.

I haven't heard of anyone thinning a Hav's hair, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.veterinaryinsider.com/pu...Dogs-Hair-Coat-For-The-Summer-Think-Again.cfm


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good article Dave.


----------



## jravner (Jun 7, 2012)

I guess we'll go with the trim and maybe the thinning. I didn't want to shave her. I know the breed is native to Cuba, but Lily really doesn't like the heat.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear ya there, neither does my Molly. I still think they're from Alaska lol


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Get one of those cooling mats for her. @Karen, was it you who had one for Kodi?

Removing that one inch of hair isn't going to do anything for her. I don't think the thinning shears will do much either. I keep Jack anywhere from 1/2 to 2 inches. 

He still does the dramatic stagger into the house and collapses on the cool tiles. Either that or he and Nessie continue their re-creation of WWI trenches under our deck. They are down a good 18 inches now in some areas. (The hubby isn't impressed.)


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

So far, Sofie doesn't't like the heat either. Ten minutes outside (other than early morning and early evening walks), she prefers indoors...on the vent while air conditioning is running. My guess is fall will be a different story.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

does you hav spend much time outside??
we are going to hit 111 degrees on Saturday... and it's only early JUNE! (ugggg) ... this is the first summer I haven't trimmed Tillie down. Now that shes older her coat really isn't a big deal to take care of, so out of laziness I didn't trim her down this year. lol
She is outside only to potty... sigh. It is too hot ANY time of the day to go for any kind of walk. This is also one of the many reasons we chose the Havanese breed because they don't "need" a ton of exercise. Playing fetch inside for an hour or so totally is good with her!! We only have 2 seasons here. Heat. and Rain. lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> does you hav spend much time outside??
> we are going to hit 111 degrees on Saturday... and it's only early JUNE! (ugggg) ... this is the first summer I haven't trimmed Tillie down. Now that shes older her coat really isn't a big deal to take care of, so out of laziness I didn't trim her down this year. lol
> She is outside only to potty... sigh. It is too hot ANY time of the day to go for any kind of walk. This is also one of the many reasons we chose the Havanese breed because they don't "need" a ton of exercise. Playing fetch inside for an hour or so totally is good with her!! We only have 2 seasons here. Heat. and Rain. lol


here's what Tillie needs...

Dixie cups

I would buy the small plastic, if you get paper, you need to tear if off before giving to dog.

32 oz lowfat vanilla yogurt (I used nonfat)

1 mashed banana - too ripe to eat would work.

Peanut Butter 1/2 cup

1.You can mash the banana in the peel if it's ripe, it will explode out of the skin, scoop it into a bowl and mash until creamy. Add the other items and blend until very creamy, no chunks. 
2.Spoon into cups, set on baking sheet and freeze. Takes 5 to 7 hours to freeze completely. Once frozen, remove and put in large bag.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha , ummmmmm okay.. this is an excellent sounding idea!! but... why does she NEED it?? lol to keep herself busy??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha , ummmmmm okay.. this is an excellent sounding idea!! but... why does she NEED it?? lol to keep herself busy??


it's a freezie treat to keep her cool. lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ohhhhh, ya... lol well the a/c runs 24/7 around here... so she is never 'hot'! ha ha. Although she can have everything in that recipie you posted, so I think I'll do it someday now that I'm done with work for the school year and have TIME! wooooot!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That sounds great Dave-maybe I'll eat one!:hungry:
(I know everyone probably knows this, especially Dave and Tammy, etc.), but make sure the yogurt isn't "light", as in artificially sweetened.
There, I feel better having said it.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> here's what Tillie needs...
> 
> Dixie cups
> 
> ...


Hey, that sounds tasty! Maybe I'll make extra for the humans in the family!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Get one of those cooling mats for her. @Karen, was it you who had one for Kodi?
> 
> Removing that one inch of hair isn't going to do anything for her. I don't think the thinning shears will do much either. I keep Jack anywhere from 1/2 to 2 inches.
> 
> He still does the dramatic stagger into the house and collapses on the cool tiles. Either that or he and Nessie continue their re-creation of WWI trenches under our deck. They are down a good 18 inches now in some areas. (The hubby isn't impressed.)


Yes. I got my cooling mat on Etsy, but I think Clean Run has a different kind.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> here's what Tillie needs...
> 
> Dixie cups
> 
> ...


And Tammy can give the left-overs to her kids, right? :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> That sounds great Dave-maybe I'll eat one!:hungry:
> (I know everyone probably knows this, especially Dave and Tammy, etc.), but make sure the yogurt isn't "light", as in artificially sweetened.
> There, I feel better having said it.


It really doesn't even need to be flavored... Dogs don't need the sugar. Plain is best!!!


----------

